

Devops for Everyone - Beanstalk's hosted deployments now can run SSH commands - alexknowshtml
http://blog.beanstalkapp.com/post/16350863487/deployments-redesigned-featuring-ssh-command

======
reginaldo
Congratulations on the new release.

However, if we're talking about Devops for Everyone, I consider myself
pratically obligated to tell people about the Salt Stack[1], even though I
have no association with the project, just because it is awesome.

It is, IMHO, Remote Execution Done Right. Also, it does not use ssh at all,
and I believe it will be able to handle thousands of simultaneous machines in
no time. To see what I'm talking about, just take a look at the FLOSS Weekly
episode about Salt[2], where the main author himself admits this is his fourth
iteration in trying to make a remote execution engine that does not suck.

[1] <http://saltstack.org/> [2] <http://twit.tv/show/floss-weekly/191>

------
alexknowshtml
Hey all - Alex here from the Widlbit team (the company behind Beanstalk).
Happy to answer any questions you might have about our newest release.

